# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Yangyang, gynoid robot, Hiroshi Ishiguro

## Airicist

Author - Hiroshi Ishiguro

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot unveiled at internet conference in Beijing

Published on May 2, 2015




> "Yangyang", a humanoid robot with a variety of realistic expressions wowed visitors at the Beijing's Global Mobile Internet Conference on Thursday (April 30).
> 
> The robot is modeled on one of the researchers who helped develop the technology, and can blink, smile, shake hands, and even hug her human doppelganger.
> 
> The robots are made of a special type of silica gel, replicating the feeling of human skin to the touch. Yangyang is the fourth robot produced by Shanghai Shenqing Industry and she is modeled after one of the company's researchers, Song Yang.
> 
> "This is the first one inside China. At present this robot has the most features, she has 43 degrees of freedom across her whole body, most of them are concentrated on the face, because of this, her expressions can be very varied," said Song.
> 
> Song said having a robot made in your spitting image was a bit of a novel experience.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese robot 'YanYan' looks surprisingly human"

July 2, 2015

----------

